# chuveiro do box



## Dann

oi. estava lindo um romance de R. fonseca e me encontrei com o seguinte: "lavou-se com cuidado sob o chuveiro do box"

eu entendo "chuveiro", mas a palavra "box" é a minha confusão.....

de antemão, obrigado.

agradezco también las correcciones que le hagan a mi portugués.


----------



## FranParis

Box - el lugar donde se toma la ducha...


----------



## olivinha

Oi, Dann!
Veja a última foto deste vínculo: http://www.goldkennel.com.br/casa/index3.htm
O


----------



## Dann

*obrigado pelas respostas.

Também gostaria saber do orgiem da palavra, procurei em dicionarios mas não encontrei. Se alguém soubesse...

*


----------



## olivinha

Dann said:


> *obrigado pelas respostas.*
> *Também gostaria saber do orgiem da palavra, procurei em dicionarios mas não encontrei. Se alguém soubesse...*


Oi, Dann.
De acordo com o Aurélio, se escreve _boxe_, e não _box_, e vem do inglês, box = caixa.
Boxe [Do ingl. box.]
5.  *Bras.  Compartimento do banheiro destinado ao banho de chuveiro.

*Parece que é um termo do português do Brasil. 
Não sei como se chamaria em Portugal.
O


----------



## Alentugano

olivinha said:


> Oi, Dann.
> De acordo com o Aurélio, se escreve _boxe_, e não _box_, e vem do inglês, box = caixa.
> Boxe [Do ingl. box.]
> 5.  *Bras.  Compartimento do banheiro destinado ao banho de chuveiro.
> 
> *Parece que é um termo do português do Brasil.
> Não sei como se chamaria em Portugal.
> O


Olá,
Em Portugal é conhecido como *polibã*, - espaço de um quarto de banho, em geral de forma quadrangular, delimitado por um rebordo baixo e fechado com cortinas ou portas de correr, no qual se encontra um chuveiro.
Parece que teve origem numa palavra francesa.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## souquemsabess

Alentugano said:


> Olá,
> Em Portugal é conhecido como *polibã*, - espaço de um quarto de banho, em geral de forma quadrangular, delimitado por um rebordo baixo e fechado com cortinas ou portas de correr, no qual se encontra um chuveiro.
> Parece que teve origem numa palavra francesa.
> 
> Cumprimentos.


 
Aqui vai um exemplo de poliban.


----------



## faranji

Alentugano said:


> Olá,
> Em Portugal é conhecido como *polibã*, - espaço de um quarto de banho, em geral de forma quadrangular, delimitado por um rebordo baixo e fechado com cortinas ou portas de correr, no qual se encontra um chuveiro.
> Parece que teve origem numa palavra francesa.
> 
> Cumprimentos.


 
Que curioso. Na Espanha tinha a palavra *polibán*, que quase não é mais usada (somente minha avô que eu saiba ), mas significa uma banheira com um rebordo largo que da para sentarse nele. Meio cafoninha mesmo, na verdade.


----------



## Tomby

Acho que os "_poliban_" em Espanha não se usam. Eram uma tina de banho com "assento" bastante usado por pessoas adultas ou idosas.
Mas o "polibã" mencionado pelo Alentugano é uma coisa distinta ao "_poliban_" conhecido em Espanha. Penso que aqui chamamos ao polibã "_ducha con mampara_" ou alguma coisa assim, com "_hidromasage_", até com sauna. Depende do orçamento. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## faranji

Tombatossals said:


> Acho que os "_poliban_" em Espanha não se usam. Eram uma tina de banho com "assento" bastante usado por pessoas adultas ou idosas.
> Mas o "polibã" mencionado pelo Alentugano é uma coisa distinta ao "_poliban_" conhecido em Espanha. Penso que aqui chamamos ao polibã "_ducha con mampara_" ou alguma coisa assim, com "_hidromasage_", até com sauna. Depende do orçamento.
> Cumprimentos!


 
Sim, eu sei que são negoços diferentes, por esso mesmo que achei curioso. 
Até hoje você encontra, em Madrid pelo menos, algums apartamentos "bem idosos", reliquias daquela época em que ter banheiro privativo dentro de casa ainda era raridade, com esse tipo de banheirinha com espaço pra se sentar. Mas é verdade que só conheço uma pessoa que usa o tal nome.

_Ducha de mámpara_ é uma ótima tradução. Eu também tenho ouvido _ducha de cabina_.

Saludos, Tombat.


----------



## Tomby

Tem razão "_ducha de cabina_" penso que é o nome certo. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## MOC

Alentugano said:


> Olá,
> Em Portugal é conhecido como *polibã*, - espaço de um quarto de banho, em geral de forma quadrangular, delimitado por um rebordo baixo e fechado com cortinas ou portas de correr, no qual se encontra um chuveiro.
> Parece que teve origem numa palavra francesa.
> 
> Cumprimentos.




Não fazia ideia que tinhamos nome próprio para isso. Eu só lhe chamava chuveiro.


----------



## Pilar Obón

Chicos:
Estoy con un texto en portugués que creo que tiene varios modismos. Mi duda ahora es la siguiente. La frase es: 
"colocaram un vaso sanitário, con _box_ en volta, e um chuveiro, também com um _box_ em volta."
No puedo encontrar la traducción de box en volta en el diccionario. "box" está en inglés, pero no le hallo mucho sentido. ¿Podrían ayudarme por favor?
Muchas gracias.
Pilar


----------



## amistad2008

Pilar Obón said:


> Chicos:
> Estoy con un texto en portugués que creo que tiene varios modismos. Mi duda ahora es la siguiente. La frase es:
> "colocaram un vaso sanitário, con _box_ en volta, e um chuveiro, também com um _box_ em volta."
> No puedo encontrar la traducción de box en volta en el diccionario. "box" está en inglés, pero no le hallo mucho sentido. ¿Podrían ayudarme por favor?
> Muchas gracias.
> Pilar


 
É como uma parede de vidro, no lugar de uma cortina de plástico, para impedir que ao tomar banho molhe o resto do banheiro.

Ajudei?


----------



## Tomby

Concordo com o exposto pela Amistad2008 e segundo o contexto de você. Em España dizemos "cerramiento" ou "cabina". Actualmente começa a ouvir-se também "box".
Veja as fotos, por favor, e repare que num só quarto estão separados o WC [vaso] do resto de aparelhos sanitários por dois box. É bastante comum na Europa do Leste.
Foto 1.
Foto 2.
Cumprimentos!


----------



## olivinha

Olá.
Aqui uma discussão que tivemos sobre este tema.


----------



## Pilar Obón

Gracias a todos por la definición. En México le decimos "gabinete de baño".
Saludos


----------



## DBLS

En Brasil es exactamente lo que dice amistad2008, box el la "pared" de vidrio o de acrílico que se pone (muchas veces después de mucho tiempo usando la ducha)  para cerrar el "cuadrado" donde uno se baña.


----------



## zema

DBLS said:


> En Brasil es exactamente lo que dice amistad2008, box el la "pared" de vidrio o de acrílico que se pone (muchas veces después de mucho tiempo usando la ducha)  para cerrar el "cuadrado" donde uno se baña.


En Argentina: _mampara_.


----------

